# Weber + Methanol injection = ? (has it been done ?)



## derek_mk1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I recently built up a 2.0 ABA + 20V (AEB) engine.
I am planning on throwing on some webers.
Anybody ever setup a carb engine with a methanol injection ? Pros, cons, what should i look for, what should i avoid ?
ps. I am having a custom intake manifold made, so i can easily have injectors put in on the runners 
Thanks in advance,
Derek
Potentialy relevant information:
-Compression: 12.5
-Stock ABA crank
-Stock ABA rods
-83.5mm Bore
Thanks guys


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It's done all the time on carbed V8s, so why wouldn't it work on a 4cyl, provided the nozzles don't over-flow for each runner. That's the only part that could get tricky. The smallest nozzle you can get might still be too much for a single cylinder. The V8 guys run plenums on top of their carbs, and spray directly into that. I've thought about it for my sidedrafts, but would need to run a sealed airbox in front of the carbs and I'm not into the pricing of said items http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif.


----------



## derek_mk1 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Do you think i could by 1 large nozzle and set it up on a fuel rail type of system; in this case 1 nozzle would supply all 4 cylinders ? does that make any sense? or would 1 cylinder end up getting more methanol than another cylinder ?
Or i could use 1 nozzle per cylinder but have a regulator ?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (derek_mk1)*

Why not 4 dry nitrous nozzles with small jets to meter? .008 is the smallest jetting I've seen.


----------



## derek_mk1 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

Well because my compression is at 12.5 and my DCR is at 9.2. To be able to run Shell gasoline (pump gas) i need a DCR of 8.7. i figured another solution would be to run Methanol so i would not have to add octane booster everytime i filled up.
I dont want to run racing fuel. Methanol seemed like a reasonable idea, and i would get the ++ of running a little cooler








I had considered nitrous at first, but there were so many people telling me that nitrous totaly destroys your engine over time, that i had good reason to not even look into it. (I'm tlaking about progressive nitrous; i would never get 'a shot' of nitrous, that's just crazy)


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (derek_mk1)*

No, I mean use the dry nitrous nozzles and jets to inject the methanol so it can be metered accordingly


----------



## derek_mk1 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

ooohh!
thank mister!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tacothesurerocco (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (derek_mk1)*

Any more info? There was never any pros and cons. Also how could you set it to contorle when it kicks in. I'm 16v with 45 webers and compters or ecu in the car
any one???


_Modified by tacothesurerocco at 5:21 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## derek_mk1 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tacothesurerocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tacothesurerocco* »_Any more info? There was never any pros and cons. Also how could you set it to contorle when it kicks in. I'm 16v with 45 webers and compters or ecu in the car
any one???

_Modified by tacothesurerocco at 5:21 PM 8-18-2009_

i assume the pros are: 1 - you can run a higher compression w/out running race fuel. 2 - you run cooler
cons: 1 - cost of setting it up. 2 - hassle of maintaining it. 3 - fills the engine bay that much more
And i assume you can set it progressively as you would nos ?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (derek_mk1)*

What cam? I tuned Mendra's 20/20 which had 12:1 comp on 93 without any issues and it still liked a good amount of timing. I'd think 12.5:1 would still be do-able on 93 without meth injection.


----------



## tacothesurerocco (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

I got 272. Should I go bigger? I could return them they are still brand new. Also it is tt big valve conversion with the head ported to match.


----------



## derek_mk1 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

My cams are:
Duration (0.1mm+cl): 267/280 
Duration (1.0mm+cl): 226/232
maximum lift (cl=0): 9.25/11mm
Lift at tdc (cl=0): 1.30/1.95mm
I was told my compression should be around 11 to run a dcr of 8.7 (so i can run pump-gas)


----------



## tacothesurerocco (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (derek_mk1)*

I'm not worried about running pump gas


----------

